# Does anyone think the looming R36 will affect R35 prices?



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm thinking of buying an R35 after I get married next year but I'm worried that when I do, they'll take a nose dive in value when the 36 is announced/released, not good, I have a 32 gtr at the moment that's going up in value, very good, but I really, really, really want a 35 and as much as I'd like to keep the 32 aswell, I can't. So I'm unsure whether to keep the 32 for a couple more years until it's 25, flog it to the states and see how the prices of 35's are then...... Any opinions would be greatly appreciated ?


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

If anything, price will get stronger, or even go up as the R36 is forecasted to be much more expensive price-wise, Porsche 911 turbo money.

Very curious to know what it will look like though, but it is at least 2 years away...


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

I will sell you my 35 when I get a 36. I think 35 prices will continue to be solid. Unlikely the 36 will be such good value for money in comparison to 35. Get one a year or 2 old and prices likely to be very stable.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

no one knows about price for the r36... It will be the most affordable hybrid supercar around tho. it's up in the air if it will be hybrid or 100% full electric. in 2009 Nissan said by 2020 the gtr will be full electric... so who knows. the r36 has been pushed back and back so many times as of last year it was projected to release 2018 and now might be as late as 2020, but its uncertain.


the article quoting Porsche 911 prices was not true, they were using Australia currency and no one bothered to convert the currency's, plus it was has A rumor anyway.

if its hybrid and or electric it will probably make demand for the r35 much higher since not everyone wants that kind of tech and its pretty much unknown to most Tuning shops upgrading power, it will be very expensive to reverse engineer the 100+ ecu's that will be in the car.

I would say the r35 sold well because of its potential for power and performance with modifications.

but they will be trying to make the r36 a world beating supercar from the sounds of it. they just need to improve after sale support and services which currently suck world wide.


----------



## DarrenA (Aug 15, 2012)

it will have some impact upon values if for no,other reason the r35 will no longer be the most desirable gtr. However I doubt the impact will be much or similar to other marques when a new model is launched particularly if the r36 is priced as speculated. Values will start to drop over time thoug for sure. R 35s have held their value very well but will never have the cult status of say an air cooled 911. Their biggest asset is even years after release their perfomance is still up there with the best and combined with a relatively low original cost means they will probably continue to depreciate slowly for some time, mileage and condition dependant. My view only....may be different if the r36 takes performance to another level and keeps pricing similar to r35 though..many people will look to change up which will mean many r35s on the market at the same time which simple economics will mean a drop in prices....all of this is a total guess of course and so I would say if you want one buy one. If your worried Bout depreciation then dont buy a new car unless its agt3 rs (or similar). They are still great value for money even if not quite as good when they were launched..again just my opinion


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

if the R36 is less than £90k then I would expect the R35's to take a bit of a hit, provided the R36 is good and not just more of a softer GT car.

If the R36 is what I am expecting, which is hyper car performance, with circa 800 bhp, inc hybrid carrying a price tag of £125k+ then the R35 will continue to hold or increase its value as the R36 whilst desirable, wont be affordable to many and the R35 supply tap will have been turned off.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

I was on the understanding that the 36 will be sold under the infinity badge so the 35 will be the last Nissan GTR. At first the 35 will dip slightly but then remain steady.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

DarrenA said:


> R 35s have held their value very well but will never have the cult status of say an air cooled 911.


Really?? I don't agree with the attention they get now, I was at a track day recently, with 3 porkers parked left and right of my car, and guess which car was the celebrity in it's own chassis, no lie! and which cars were overlooked. Even the porker owners were asking shedloads of questions, and check this, even bikers asking to take photo's! YES bikers.



gtr mart said:


> if the R36 is less than £90k then I would expect the R35's to take a bit of a hit, provided the R36 is good and not just more of a softer GT car.
> 
> If the R36 is what I am expecting, which is hyper car performance, with circa 800 bhp, inc hybrid carrying a price tag of £125k+ then the R35 will continue to hold or increase its value as the R36 whilst desirable, wont be affordable to many and the R35 supply tap will have been turned off.


+1 bang on.



Jimbostir said:


> I was on the understanding that the 36 will be sold under the infinity badge so the 35 will be the last Nissan GTR. At first the 35 will dip slightly but then remain steady.


I hope so, will make the GTR brand even more desirable. from 32-35.


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

R35 will hold strong, in Cap Trade Values R35's have gone up in the book £5000 over the last 18 months!

Not many cars have done that

Amazing


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

BAZGTR530 said:


> R35 will hold strong, in Cap Trade Values R35's have gone up in the book £5000 over the last 18 months!
> 
> Not many cars have done that
> 
> Amazing


Which MYs have gone up by 5k?


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

vxrcymru said:


> Which MYs have gone up by 5k?


Black Edition registered from 09-10-11


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

couple of weeks ago, i was talking to a bar owner in Ryogoku, 

(he was japanese, and we were talking about the good old days of "c1" racing)

one line of conversation, was the GT-R, and his feeling is that Nissan did miss a trick on the "skyline" branding. its a very important "tag" in JP to have this name. 

oddly a documentary on the GT-R (32 and heritage) was on the TV in the bar....maybe it was a message.

if its under the infinity badge, then i suspect its more aimed at the US market?

either way the 35 is an amazing car, and people will always desire a "GT-R", however the investment thing isnt really what i would be looking at a 35 for.


----------



## smoggy12345 (Aug 4, 2013)

I imagine the prices will drop....there has been a bit of a bubble recently but going by the costs of repair bills and of running these cars people might get more and more reluctant to buy an older GT-R bringing the prices down anyway....I don't personally think the r36 coming along will affect the prices of the R35 unless the R36 is same cost (or very near) as the current new r35 (70k-ish). I think the nismo is a good indicator of pricing for the new R36 ...I reckon £125k ....I also think it may upset the hyper car market, they set the standard with the R35 and I no doubt think they'll be aiming to do it again, anything less would be an underachievement now! People want 'GODZILLA' lol I would be amazed if they demolish the times set by Laferrari, P1 and 918...but I think its very plausible!


----------



## Aliakeel (Mar 1, 2015)

You will never know the real price of the car because if you try to buy a car from private seller it be the cheapest out there and the same car trade bought it and it be 10k more bullshit trade price it happen to me twice in two weeks !!! I don't like dealers try to be clever and thinks people are stupid ,especially not me for sure...


----------



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

BAZGTR530 said:


> vxrcymru said:
> 
> 
> > Which MYs have gone up by 5k?
> ...


That's the model I'm after, in red


----------



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

matty32 said:


> either way the 35 is an amazing car, and people will always desire a "GT-R", however the investment thing isnt really what i would be looking at a 35 for.


I'm not looking at it as an investment, it'll be my daily, I just don't want it to drop in value like a bmw when a new one comes out. As they're not really comparable to the RB'd gtrs value wise.


----------



## HUGHS1E (Jan 20, 2015)

It wont drop massive, maybe 09 cars back to mid low 30's but I cant see a sub 30k UK car anytime soon.

Like said I think the new gtr will be over 100k and maybe it wont even get to the UK straight away like the r35

There isn't many when you look for year specific models


----------



## Kenco (Jul 25, 2003)

I think the strong residuals since the GT-R introduction to the UK has been largely down to the fact that every new model year has gone up in value considerably, from approx £50k to £75k now.

I bet if they had stayed at £50k, then most 09's would be £30k my now.

I feel the affect on residuals will be largely down to Nissans ongoing pricing of the R35, if they keep the prices up, that will bolster used values.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Why would it? R34GTR values didn't go down when R35s were introduced, in fact quite the opposite.

As more people buy into the GT-R brand it gains more and more fans and the older cars appreciate as the new guys want to try some of the heritage out....OK so there are more R35s than previous incarnations but I can't see their price dropping hardly at all.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

The new R36 will be a fair bit more expensive than the R35.
And the supply of R35s will then be limited.

For both of these reasons I wouldn't expect them to drop much below current prices.
That being £40k for a half decent one and £50k for the later better models from MY11 onwards.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

gtr mart said:


> If the R36 is what I am expecting, which is hyper car performance, with circa 800 bhp, inc hybrid carrying a price tag of £125k+ ...


That's Nissan shooting in their own foot. Not many people are willing to pay 125k+ for a NISSAN. With all respect.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Tinoush said:


> That's Nissan shooting in their own foot. Not many people are willing to pay 125k+ for a NISSAN. With all respect.


I see where you are coming from, I do. BUT if it can challenge and beat 'Hyper cars', like the R35 does 'supercars' maybe that will make people want to buy one, also depending on how it looks as well.

kind of, the poor mans Hypercar, The underdog that kicks some ass.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Tinoush said:


> That's Nissan shooting in their own foot. Not many people are willing to pay 125k+ for a NISSAN. With all respect.


When the R34 was sold here around 15 years ago they were about £55,000.
Arguably that makes them far more expensive than the R35... and they sold.
As did all the Nismos.

It's case of supply and demand.
If they want more money, they'll just sell less.

But more importantly for Nissan they'll still have the kudos of making a GT-R that can worry the best out there.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

Next generation |Nissan GT-R R36 | concept car

same magazine is giving more info of what they believe (this may be wishful thinking).

currency is probably in Australia, so do the right conversion, also iirc they pay even more than most of the world for the same car.

but they are keeping with the mantra that it will be more expensive and packed with race technology and aero with a hybrid system for more power.

what can that do to the r35 which is also amazing and lots of potential in the aftermarket.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

200,000 aud is circa £92K which sounds a bit cheap?


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

I would say keep the 32 if its a nice one, the prices of them and all the now 25 year old jap stuff are rocketing in value every few months

I have an R35, 2 X R32, 14 X Pulsar Gti-r's, 3 x Nissan Rasheens which all have Gti-r turbod engines fitted all these cars are worth a lot of money now the doors have opened up on them in the States where they are pretty much all very sought after.

And guess which one would go first should I have to sell one? yes would be the R35 unfortunately as the others are an appreciating asset, so as someone rightly pointed out......if you are looking to buy as an investment then sorry to say but you should not be looking at a 35 unless you just want it because you REALLY want one for the right reasons


----------



## chrismgtr (Feb 26, 2014)

If the 36 is going to cost as much as the rumours suggest then you would expect the value of the 35 to go up slightly if anything. Wouldn't start thinking about that just yet though, think it will be a fair few years until we see them in Nissan show rooms.


----------



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

How many pulsars????? I thought I was bad having six cars, it's a nice 32 :grin: been driving it more lately, kinda makes me not want to sell it


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

CT17 said:


> When the R34 was sold here around 15 years ago they were about £55,000.
> Arguably that makes them far more expensive than the R35... and they sold.


Most sold, not all, same with the R33


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Tinoush said:


> That's Nissan shooting in their own foot. Not many people are willing to pay 125k+ for a NISSAN. With all respect.


I don't think that's true.

They'll pay £150k for the new NSX, they paid much much more for the Lexus LFA and they are very much going up in value now.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

It'll be an Infinity, which means they can sell it as a skyline if they wanted. Skyline is a brand name that a lot of people recognise. "THE NEW SKYLINE GTR" I'm pretty sure they will call it. Which will bump the price of the older models possibly, and probably fix R35 prices a little as they will be the last Nissan GTR.


----------

